# Michael McNeil, William Elliott, Travis Halmrast, R.I.P. (27/28 Nov 2013)



## Tralax (29 Nov 2013)

I saw this on the globeandmail.com this morning I thought I would share.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/defence-minister-calls-military-suicides-troubling-but-says-ottawa-has-stepped-up-soldier-support/article15657839/

- mod edit to change subject line to include names -


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2013)

"Troubling " is not the descriptor I would use.


----------



## Tralax (29 Nov 2013)

I miss Peter McKay...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2013)

Condolences to everyone affected by these tragic endings      

This, from Question Period (QP) yesterday ....


> .... *Ms. Élaine Michaud (Portneuf—Jacques-Cartier, NDP):*  Mr. Speaker, yesterday, in the middle of the night, there was another tragic suicide in the Canadian Armed Forces. It happened in Petawawa this time.  There have now been three suicides in the past 48 hours. Our thoughts and prayers are with their families.  There are currently 50 boards of inquiry under way into this type of death, some dating back to five years ago.  What is the government doing to prevent further tragedies if it is still investigating what happened five years ago?
> 
> *Hon. Rob Nicholson (Minister of National Defence, CPC):*  Mr. Speaker, we will continue to do more of what we have been doing. We created the joint personnel support units to allow our ill and injured members to work with medical personnel, social workers, occupational therapists and others to assist them. We have increased the annual health care expenditures by over $100 million.  That being said, any time there is a tragedy, of course, it is one too many.  I look forward to the report from the Canadian Armed Forces.
> 
> ...


.... as well as another bit from yesterday's QP:


> .... *Ms. Joyce Murray (Vancouver Quadra, Lib.):*  Mr. Speaker, I am sure I speak for all members of this House when I say that ill and injured members of the Canadian Armed Forces deserve the very best care we can possibly provide. The tragic events at CFB Shilo two days ago only underscore the depths of despair and suffering caused by injuries received while serving. The family members have our deepest sympathy.  Would the Minister of National Defence please inform this House of what additional steps he is taking to ensure that every Canadian Forces member has the help that they and their families need?
> 
> *Hon. Rob Nicholson (Minister of National Defence, CPC):*  Mr. Speaker, our thoughts and prayers are with the families, friends, and colleagues of these departed individuals. I wish all those associated with these individuals peace during this difficult time. I can assure them that the Canadian Armed Forces is investigating this matter, and that is entirely appropriate.


----------



## stokerwes (29 Nov 2013)

The broken record syndrome strikes again.
JPSU/IPSC's are failing due to severe manning shortages. 
Dedicated personnel that work there are simply becoming burnt out.
Saying we have put more into the budget is lip service, saying we will continue to do what we are doing is an insult. 
Isn't it obvious that the 100M isn't enough??

Three soldiers in less than three days is a tragedy. 
Once soldier any day is a tragedy especially if it could be prevented if access was readily available at all times.

My condolences to all family and friends that this may affect.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (29 Nov 2013)

I was shocked when I heard this news.  I knew Warrant McNeil from my time at the battalion.  He was an outstanding NCO and a true professional.  This has come completely out of left field and I don't think anybody could have predicted this.

Lets drop the inevitable political discussions that will come out of this for a minute and simply pay our respects to a few good men that have left us far too soon!  RIP Michael McNeil, William Elliott and Travis Halmrast.


----------



## kratz (29 Nov 2013)

R.I.P. Gentlemen


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2013)

A tragedy for the CF and their families.My condolences to their families and colleagues.


----------



## Pieman (29 Nov 2013)

I served with McNeil overseas in Afghanistan for a short while. He trained me up driving the LAV III after I got tossed in one with little to no training. Stuck up for me when the going got stupid. Hard to imagine this happening with someone so level headed.  RIP.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lets drop the inevitable political discussions that will come out of this for a minute and simply pay our respects to a few good men that have left us far too soon!  RIP Michael McNeil, William Elliott and Travis Halmrast.



Absolutely. These brave men haven't even been laid to rest, and yet everyone is jumping to use them for a political cause.

RIP


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lets drop the inevitable political discussions that will come out of this for a minute and simply pay our respects to a few good men that have left us far too soon!  RIP Michael McNeil, William Elliott and Travis Halmrast.



Very much agreed.

I had met and spoke with Mike a few times when he was in the LFAA world.  Always thought he was a solid guy.

RIP gents.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lets drop the inevitable political discussions that will come out of this for a minute and simply pay our respects to a few good men that have left us far too soon!  RIP Michael McNeil, William Elliott and Travis Halmrast.


Good call.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I was shocked when I heard this news.  I knew Warrant McNeil from my time at the battalion.  He was an outstanding NCO and a true professional.  This has come completely out of left field and I don't think anybody could have predicted this.
> 
> Lets drop the inevitable political discussions that will come out of this for a minute and simply pay our respects to a few good men that have left us far too soon!  RIP Michael McNeil, William Elliott and Travis Halmrast.



 RIP troops.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Nov 2013)




----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Nov 2013)

:yellow:


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 Nov 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Fatalize (30 Nov 2013)

Trav was by far one of the best #1's I've ever worked for on the guns, always looked out for us troops below him and always managed to keep up morale while keeping us motivated.

Outside of work he was always a hilarious outgoing happy guy, still can't believe it.

RIP to all 3 men


----------



## john10 (30 Nov 2013)

Very sad, my condolences to the families.


----------



## cupper (3 Dec 2013)

Gen. Dallaire is having a tough time thinking about the recent deaths.

*Senator Roméo Dallaire in car crash on Parliament hill*
Recent military suicides and looming anniversary of Rwandan genocide have left him unable to sleep

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senator-roméo-dallaire-in-car-crash-on-parliament-hill-1.2449420



> Liberal Senator Roméo Dallaire told Senate colleagues Tuesday afternoon that the car crash he had on Parliament Hill earlier in the day was caused by a lack of sleep due to reliving the events he saw as a general during the Rwandan genocide and the apparent suicide of three Afghan war veterans last week.
> 
> "On my way to work this morning, I fell asleep at the wheel and crashed into the barrier near the East Block with my car. I am very thankful that nobody was injured or worse by my not being more attentive to the level of fatigue that I have been experiencing," Dallaire told the Senate.
> 
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Dec 2013)

There is also word of a 4th suicide in Quebec that MP's are investigating, a Vandoo this time. Troubling week and saddening that it look this to get the issue into the public spot light.


----------



## brihard (3 Dec 2013)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> There is also word of a 4th suicide in Quebec that MP's are investigating, a Vandoo this time. Troubling week and saddening that it look this to get the issue into the public spot light.



It is NOT confirmed yet that it is a suicide. I was in direct contact with a family member of his a few hours ago who told me that the military is investigating the death, that the military is still in touch with his family elsewhere in Quebec, and that the family will be issuing a press release 'shortly'. Please hold back on speculation out of respect for the family until something official is released by those in a position to know.


----------



## McG (4 Dec 2013)

The fourth death is being investigated as a suicide.  From here: http://globalnews.ca/news/1007529/soldier-attempts-suicide-after-told-ptsd-will-end-his-military-career/



> Defence officials confirmed Tuesday that military police are investigating the death of a member of the Royal 22e Regiment at CFB Valcartier in Quebec as the fourth apparent Canadian Forces suicide in a week.


----------



## brihard (4 Dec 2013)

Frig... I was really hoping it would turn out to be something else.


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Something has to give....... My condolences to all that believe there is nothing else you can do. I'm sorry for all the families involved in all cases past, present and future.


----------



## flatlander13 (4 Dec 2013)

I'm so saddened to hear about another tragic incident. My heart goes out to their loved ones.   :yellow:


----------



## kratz (4 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> *Something has to give*.......  My condolences to all that believe there is nothing else you can do. I'm sorry for all the families involved in all cases past, present and future.



Something has, that is why this is so tragic.


----------



## Yrys (5 Dec 2013)

Canada rocked by rash of soldier suicides in one week BBC News

The Canadian military is soul searching after the suicides of up
to four soldiers in just a week. Defence officials told media that
three of as many as four Canadian Forces members who took 
their own lives in recent days had served in Afghanistan.

Senator Romeo Dallaire, a retired general, blamed a recent traffic 
accident on stress over the deaths.

The incidents have raised questions over post-traumatic stress 
disorder (PTSD). The latest death, of a married 46-year-old soldier 
whose body was found on Monday near his base in Quebec, is being
 treated as an apparent suicide. Sylvain Lelievre had served in Bosnia 
and Afghanistan. In the past week, the bodies of Warrant Officer Michael McNeil, 
Master Cpl William Elliott and Master Bombardier Travis Halmrast have 
also been discovered.

'Out of steam'

The men were based in Ontario, Manitoba and Alberta respectively.
It is not known if the soldiers suffered from PTSD, but mental illness 
has not been ruled out as a cause.

Col Rakesh Jetly, a military psychiatrist, told the Globe and Mail he 
expects the number of soldiers dealing with PTSD to rise in coming 
years as they return from Afghanistan.

Defence Minister Rob Nicholson issued a statement saying: "We all 
have a role to play in reaching out to those who are hurting and 
encourage them to get help.

"I want to remind those who may be going through difficult times 
that you are not alone and there is support available to get you 
through this."

Mr Dallaire acknowledged that he, too, had suffered from PTSD 
after witnessing atrocities as a United Nations force commander 
in Rwanda during the 1994 genocide. He told Senate colleagues 
on Tuesday that a minor car crash he had a day earlier was 
caused by a lack of sleep due to stress over the recent military suicides.

"I simply ran out of steam," he said.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2013)

From WO McNeil's funeral - highlights mine ....


> A member of the military whose husband was killed in Afghanistan urged her comrades to come forward if they're suffering post-traumatic stress disorder during her eulogy Thursday for a soldier whose death has brought attention to the struggles some face after combat.
> 
> As Lt. Kendra Mellish concluded her remarks at Warrant Officer Michael McNeil's funeral, she directly addressed members of the Royal Canadian Regiment and other military personnel at the packed service held at an armoury in Truro, N.S., where McNeil first became a reserve in the early 1990s.
> 
> ...



More coverage:


> Soldier on with broken hearts.
> 
> That was the message Lt. Kendra Mellish delivered to the 400 people, many of them part of Canada’s military family, who crowded into Truro Armoury on Thursday morning for a funeral service for Warrant Officer Michael Robert McNeil.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupper (5 Dec 2013)

Words that many more need to hear and take heed.


----------

